
GitHub accounts for 14% of Mediums outbound referrals - eoinmurray92
https://kyso.io/eoin/github-accounts-for-14-of-mediums-outbound-referrals
======
eoinmurray92
I found this interesting - shows how in demand data-science is right now -
towardsdatascience is in the top 5 inbound and outbound referring domains on
medium

------
KyleOS
Yeah, technical content is performing better and better on Medium. Look at the
same stats for towards data science, hacker noon, etc..!

